

We Can't Make It In Mobile Games Anymore - jtunnell
http://makeitbigingames.com/2013/05/we-cant-make-it-here-anymore/

======
BW32
Great post.

I see a lot of developers starting to release others apps so that it will all
be related under a 'brand name' and easy to find if you press related on a
developer after finding an app you enjoy. I think that's about the only way to
currently curtail the system.

